# Evenflo Maestro vs. Graco Nautilus



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

We're in the market for a new seat for DD1--4.5yo, 36lbs, 42", FF. Used in a 3-across configuration with a FF Radian65 and a RF Radian65 (likely RF in the center). We previously owned a Nautilus and liked it a lot but had to replace it due to an accident and knew we needed 2 Radians to do 3-across. On the other hand, the cost of the Maestro + a backless booster (we are in an 8y/80lb/4'9" state) still is less than the Nautilus.

Thoughts?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I wouldn't count on using the Maestro as a booster, since it is outgrown in booster mode very soon after (if not at the same time as) it's outgrown in harness mode.

So my vote is for the Nautilus


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You can go either way. The maestro is narrower than the Nautilus, so that may be a better choice. A maestro + high back turbobooster down the line will cost the same as or less than a nautilus now. So you really can't go wrong.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd go with the maestro and get a booster after it is outgrown. That's my budget friendly opinion. I'm very happy with the maestro I just purchased.

EDIT:

My son loves his maestro too.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd go with the Nautilus. The Maestro is fine but the Nauti looks less like a "baby seat." Which may not be a big deal now, but it will before long.


----------



## Rik-E (Feb 16, 2011)

We have the Nautilous -- it has a lot more growing room & seems less bulky if you are doing 3 across. It is a great seat!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We went with the Maestro and will get a booster later on. DD has no qualms about being harnessed--most of her classmates are still harnessed, and most are larger and older than she is. It seems to have installed easily (DH did it) and looks like it will puzzle together with the Radians well. Let's hope so--I have to install them in the morning!


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh thanks for this thread -- I was coming on to ask the same question! I guess we'll go with the maestro too, since I have younger kids who can use it once DD2 is ready for a booster. I'm glad the "budget" option is a good one...


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

DD just got her new Nautilus and is IN LOVE with it. I'm so glad I spent the extra money to get it.


----------

